# Sticker Shock!



## LateralG

We're new to camping, so probably very naive.

We planned to buy a 21RS to do an extended stay (June, July, August) in the Ann Arbor, MI area so we can spend time with kids & grandkids. Also, during winter months, explore the west.

According to Woodalls, campsites go for $30/day & up ... $900+/month.

We can afford this, but wonder if it's worth it. We can rent a lakefront cottage for $1,000/month, keep the $20,000+ trailer investment in the bank, get double the fuel economy on the 4,000 mile drive, and have more room for the kids.

I must be missing something. If the $30/day is correct, then there's a whole lot of people who derive an equivalent amount of pleasure from camping in their TT's (vs. cottage stay). Or, people for which money is no object.

Please help us understand this. We really want to get into TT camping, but are stunned into inaction by the sticker shock.


----------



## Y-Guy

Water view or water front property is expensive for anything. Paying $30/day? I haven't paid that much except at private campgrounds. You may want to visit the RV.net Full Timers Forum as there is a big difference between full timing and weekend trips like I take.


----------



## CamperAndy

That is a day rate and sounds typical especially if it is full hook up. If you know you are staying longer you may be able to get a better month rate.


----------



## Moosegut

We rented a house on Lake George for years before we started camping up there. You can't TOUCH a house on the lake for under $1400 a week. It costs us $449.00 for two weeks at a State parke on Lake George - that INCLUDES a boat mooring. There are many additional benefits - we sleep in our own beds, have our own bathroom, can travel to different campgrounds, etc. We can also up and go for any weekend we want.

I've never done a cost analysis, not because I have money to burn, but because I value what I get from it so much more than money. It's the same with my boat. I never think about how much it costs me. I don't care how much gas costs on the lake. The fun we have with the boat far outweighs the operating and ownership costs. Same with the camper. I don't care what kind of gas mileage I get towing it - when I get there I know the fantastic time the fam will have.

But, camping is not for everyone. You have to decide whether it's worth it for you.

Scott


----------



## Highlander96

FREEDOM is priceless. You can not take everyting plus the kitchen sink to a cottage. You have all of your own gear with you and you sleep in your own bed.

I spend 80-100 nights a year in hotels and frankly, I am sick of them.

The bottom line is you have to be comfortable with your expenditures. Evaluate the Opportunity Cost and make your own comfortable decision.

Good Luck and keep posting!

Tim


----------



## srlaws

I traveled for many years and spent a great deal of time in hotels all over the world. To me there is no comparison to our camper and staying in rented rooms. Although if you figure all the cost a camper it is really more expensive, and it would be cheaper to rent places where we want to go. To my significant other and me it is well worth it though. Itâ€™s as if we have our â€œhomeâ€ with us wherever we go with all our things and set up as we like it. Also Iâ€™ve met some of the nicest people in campgrounds. Good luck with whatever you choose.

Steve


----------



## nascarcamper

The numbers don't work out if you're just looking at prices but you have to compare apples to apples. There's something to sleeping in your own bed on the road. We've all seen the tests they run on motel comforters.







When I factor in all the pros and cons owning the RV is the way for me but it's not for everyone. I paid a little over 16k for mine and that's a lot of nights in a motel but one trip to a nascar race and I've gotten my moneys worth for the whole year. As said earlier it's a personal decision and I really enjoy tinkering around with it at home and in a campsite somewhere.


----------



## Burger

I expect the site fees are going to vary quite abit depending on what area of the country you are visiting. In the Arklatex here, the prices average $16 a night at most of the Corps of Engineer campgrounds. If you ever come this direction, Petit Jean State Park, Arkansas, is a must.









My dad had a motorhome for years and he always claimed the break even point of deciding whether to use it or stay in a motel was about eleven days. I always argued with him that the convenience of having your stuff when and where you want it offset the cost. Besides if you can afford to own a motorhome (or a TT) gas prices and site rental shouldn't really be a factor. Just go enjoy the thing while your health allows you to. You won't regret it.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

Right...you can't take the daily rate and assume that is the monthly rate. When we traveled through Texas we stayed three nights at the New Life RV Park. Three days cost us $93 (extra charge for kiddos) but the monthly rate is $320.

Randy


----------



## tdvffjohn

If those 3 months are the only reason for the trailer, maybe it is not worth it for you. But, if you want and plan to continue camping other places and time it is worth it.

Camping will save you money on food as you can store and cook more meals than going to eat out.

I myself have never felt comfortable in hotels more than one night because I do not like 'strangers' (cleaning staff) in my room when I am not there. Having to hid or leave in my car is a pain.

I know my camper is clean to my satisfaction

Sitting outside with a cup of coffee in the early am by myself is one of the most peaceful things you can enjoy in your life. Listening to the birds or whatever nature you are in. I set up a timer coffee pot outside for this purpose.

Will your kids remember the hotel or the friends they made at the campground more.

Enjoy your summer whichever choice you make, it sounds like fun.

John


----------



## mountainlady56

Hi, Gary!
Like some of the others posted, I have stayed in hotels SO much, and found so many bad situations, there, over the years, that I value "my" space. 
My youngest son has had extensive stays/hospitalizations, away from home, due to problems, and I have averaged staying about 30 nights/year in hotels.....NOT FUN!








I'm not a "clean freak" but I certainly want to know that my sheets, etc., are clean, and there aren't things that bite in the night in my living area.
I've found Woodall's campground directory to be helpful, both now, and when I owned a camper before. I've been camping since I was 10-12, and now 49, but have had a long absence from camping, and just getting back to it. 
The daily rates are usually about twice what the day/monthly rate will be, in most areas. Call the place and see if they offer discounts, as most do.
Take care!
Darlene


----------



## LateralG

Thanks to all for your good information.

We found a campground in SE Michigan that seems to suit our needs almost perfectly. Full hook-up, incredible list of amenities, remote site facing woods, weekly mosquito spraying, for $1,100 for April - October. My son will be checking out the site this week ... snow permitting









Whatta group this is.


----------



## campmg

tdvff John sums it up best for me too. You can't compare the experiences with camping in an Outback to staying in a hotel or cabin. Yes it can get expensive and that's after buying an Outback but you now own something with value. You will be hard pressed to "justify" the cost but if we did that for everything none of us would have kids. We do it for the experience and memories.


----------



## Lady Di

I have a hard time sleeping in a "strange" bed. Recently our newspaper ran a short article stating that Bedbugs are making a comeback. If for no other reason than that I would definitely want my own bed and space. 
Also, there is no experience like waking up and stepping out to a great sunrise, or hearing an owl in the night, or whatever your personal favorite outdoor experience is. Some campgrounds are more expensive than others, a lot depends on location and amenities.
There are some things that money can not buy, or that lack of money can not deny us, we each have our own priorities.









Rita


----------



## h2oman

The Wal Mart parking lot is free.


----------



## HootBob

h2oman said:


> The Wal Mart parking lot is free.
> [snapback]81136[/snapback]​


So is Cracker Barrel









Don


----------



## LateralG

h2oman said:


> The Wal Mart parking lot is free.
> [snapback]81136[/snapback]​


Have your experiences there been good?

Another subject: When traveling cross country, do you often eat lunch out of your Outback?


----------



## 2500Ram

LateralG said:


> [Another subject: When traveling cross country, do you often eat lunch out of your Outback?
> [snapback]81160[/snapback]​


Food from the OB yes, eating in the OB not unless I want to power up the gen to cool things down first. It's amazing how hot the inside can get without air flow.

Short story from last summer. We were in Pueblo Colorado it was 114* during the day, pulled the TT to a restaurant on the way home, ate, got home and started to unpack, opened the bathroom door and the vanity contents were everywhere, mirror plastic part had literally warped and opened the vanity from the heat. The back plastic from the mirror luckily dewarpdefied (that's a technical term) and the latch still works.

Bill.


----------



## Camping Fan

LateralG said:


> Thanks to all for your good information.
> 
> We found a campground in SE Michigan that seems to suit our needs almost perfectly. Full hook-up, incredible list of amenities, remote site facing woods, weekly mosquito spraying, for $1,100 for April - October. My son will be checking out the site this week ... snow permitting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatta group this is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]81064[/snapback]​


Gary,
Which campground are you looking at? There are several Outbackers from Michigan, one of us may be able to give you some information about it too.

Deb


----------



## Camping Fan

LateralG said:


> h2oman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Wal Mart parking lot is free.
> [snapback]81136[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Have your experiences there been good?
> 
> Another subject: When traveling cross country, do you often eat lunch out of your Outback?
> [snapback]81160[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Not yet, since I just got my Outback, but I will.







I quite often would stop at a highway rest area with the Kiwi I just traded in and have a picnic lunch with sandwiches or left-overs. The majority of the time the weather has been nice enough to eat outside at a picnic table, only if it's rainy do I actually eat inside the trailer. Fortunately in Michigan, it's not usually hot enough to melt plastic in the summertime







and the inside of the trailer isn't typically stifling hot. If it's warm, just opening up the door and some windows will help a lot if you're going to be eating inside the trailer. Having lunch supplies along is usually less expensive than eating out, plus if you're traveling in remote areas you don't have to wonder "where's the next town with food?" while your stomach is growling.









Deb


----------



## LateralG

Camping Fan said:


> LateralG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all for your good information.
> 
> We found a campground in SE Michigan that seems to suit our needs almost perfectly.Â Full hook-up, incredible list of amenities, remote site facing woods, weekly mosquito spraying, for $1,100 for April - October.Â My son will be checking out the site this week ... snow permittingÂ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatta group this is.Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]81064[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Gary,
> Which campground are you looking at? There are several Outbackers from Michigan, one of us may be able to give you some information about it too.
> 
> Deb
> [snapback]81170[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Deb,

Taylors Beach near Howell is the one I referred to above. Another I since learned of is Lake Chemung, between Howell & Brighton. Privacy & quiet are very important to us.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

This clearly falls under "To Each His Own"....

Some people like to camp and experience the feeling of "getting away" others like the convenince of a hotel, where they don't have to much to get ready.

To me, camping is my time to relax and let everything go. I travel almost 1-2 nights a week (Yikes!!) and being able to get away from that is awesome.

Who can't smile when they go in to check on their kids and their all snuggled up in their sleeping bags dreaming of the next days adventures??


----------



## Katrina

Oregon_Camper said:


> This clearly falls under "To Each His Own"....
> 
> Some people like to camp and experience the feeling of "getting away" others like the convenince of a hotel, where they don't have to much to get ready.
> 
> To me, camping is my time to relax and let everything go. I travel almost 1-2 nights a week (Yikes!!) and being able to get away from that is awesome.
> 
> Who can't smile when they go in to check on their kids and their all snuggled up in their sleeping bags dreaming of the next days adventures??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]81202[/snapback]​


my thoughts exactly.


----------



## Camping Fan

LateralG said:


> Camping Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LateralG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all for your good information.
> 
> We found a campground in SE Michigan that seems to suit our needs almost perfectly.Â Full hook-up, incredible list of amenities, remote site facing woods, weekly mosquito spraying, for $1,100 for April - October.Â My son will be checking out the site this week ... snow permittingÂ Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatta group this is.Â Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]81064[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Gary,
> Which campground are you looking at? There are several Outbackers from Michigan, one of us may be able to give you some information about it too.
> 
> Deb
> [snapback]81170[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deb,
> 
> Taylors Beach near Howell is the one I referred to above. Another I since learned of is Lake Chemung, between Howell & Brighton. Privacy & quiet are very important to us.
> [snapback]81197[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I'm not familiar with either of those campgrounds, but if you start a new thread asking about them or campgrounds around Ann Arbor, someone else might have some information.

Deb


----------



## Thor

We love the travelling around part of camping. Exploring new places and meeting new people. This alone is worth every penny.

As for cost. Campsite vary from state to private based on location and what service they provide. We stayed at a State park while travelling to Cape Cod and it cost us $8/night. Once in Cape Cod we paid $60/night at a private campground near Martha's Vineyard and $50 / night at the tip. Now during high season a cottage on the beach would be at least $1500 - $2000/week.

If you enjoy dry camping the rates are much less vs full hook-ups. Some private campgrounds have waterparks, go carts, golf etc so these style of campgrounds will cost more.

We use our trailer in a variety of ways:

1 - Dry camping in Northern Ontario in the middle of nowhere. Camping on Crown land (week at a time)
2 - State or Provincal park camping - (long weekends to a week)

1&2 are back to nature style camping

3 - Private Campgrounds with activities - waterparks etc - fun for the kids (weekend)

4 - Campgrounds near something we wish to explore or see. This is when we use our trailer as a home base and most of our time is spent outside the campground. We look for location and full service and really do not care what the campground is like.

5 - Walmart - only when we are travelling and needing to rest for a bit. Usually will choose a State park near the hwy if there is one. Mainly with 3 little kids we feel safer.

When we purchased our trailer, we told ourselves that we would try it for 2 years. If we did not enjoy it we would sell it and move on. We are hooked, our whole family enjoys the TT and the flexibility it gives. With small children, the washroom and fridge are feature I would not wish to go without. This is coming from a person who camped on crown land and thought staying at park was not real camping. (my younger years, before children)

For us the trailer has been a great for the family and we only thing we would change... is that we should have gotten it sooner.

Good luck with your choice.

Thor


----------



## h2oman

When I'm just passing through a place and need to sleep and move on I always stay at Wal Mart. They just ask that you don't look like you are camping. Saves the fee for the night. But hey, now that I know the Cracker Barrel is FREE!!!!!!!


----------



## mswalt

LateralG,

I agree with what the others said. It depends on what you want to use the Outback for. If all you want to do is park it somewhere for a month or two, it may not have been the right choice. But if you want to travel, stay in your own place, meet lots of other great folks, and just have a plain ol' good time, you can't beat it.

I stayed a week on the beach last summer for $180.00 My wife's family spent that same week down the road in a condo and paid that much per night! We had a better set-up than they did. Fewer people in the pool, a nicer beach with less people, more peace and quiet, and a relaxing patio under the awning for the evenings.

All for much much less money. And that's just one example. Weekends at the local state park are only $15 per night. RV resorts, my favorite, are only about $35 per night where we go.

Figure out just what you want for your money.

Personally, I don't think they compare.

Mark


----------

